# mabey not a rhom?



## st.anger (May 2, 2004)

an another forum, it was pointed out that what was sold too be as a peruvian rhombeus may not be a rhom but a compressus. i figures this is the place too find out. what do you think?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

I SAY RHOM, I DONT SEE THE BARS THAT S. compressus HAVE


----------



## st.anger (May 2, 2004)

this any help?
i will go try and get some more pictures of the tail.


----------



## st.anger (May 2, 2004)

heres a bunch of other pictures hope they help.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Glad you posted. I was wondering about this fish. I suggested compressus.


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

I think that's a rhom


----------



## st.anger (May 2, 2004)

any other opinions?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i see a bar or 2 but i dont know could be compressus


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

The uneven spots/bars would suggest a compressus but it would be best to have GG or Frank take a look to get some certainty.

Jay

If you have a look at the negative you will notice that the spots are not round but oval in many cases which leads me to believe it's a compressus. But then again in some pics it does look like a rhom!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im kind of up in the air with this fish. I do see a couple bars (or it may be the lighting) which would suggest compressus, but the shape really says rhom to me.
If you can get some better flank shots...that would help a lot.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

jaejae said:


> The uneven spots/bars would suggest a compressus but it would be best to have GG or Frank take a look to get some certainty.
> 
> Jay
> 
> If you have a look at the negative you will notice that the spots are not round but oval in many cases which leads me to believe it's a compressus. But then again in some pics it does look like a rhom!


look at this pic from OPEFE
Serrasalmus compressus
View attachment 84343


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> The uneven spots/bars would suggest a compressus but it would be best to have GG or Frank take a look to get some certainty.
> 
> Jay
> 
> If you have a look at the negative you will notice that the spots are not round but oval in many cases which leads me to believe it's a compressus. But then again in some pics it does look like a rhom!


look at this pic from OPEFE
Serrasalmus compressus
View attachment 84343

[/quote]

I see your point but if you look at the pic I posted in the negative it does seem like there are a few bars on the fish. I also think that the pic from OPEFE is of a much older fish. GG is also perplexed by this fish! I'm just giving my 2 cents worth and would love to see what Frank says.

Jay


----------



## syclone (Sep 24, 2005)

I just received a rhom for George that looks like yours. I am no pro by any means. Here is a pic of mine.


----------

